
Ask HN: Should I Open a Bank Account with N26? - zabana
Friends of mine only swear by them. I&#x27;d like to collect your opinions on this online banking service. Is it really that good ? What differentiates it from other such services ?
======
macaroni-dash
I am with N26 but move to comdirect now (based in Germany).

The reason: To be honest, I earn too much money as a software developer to
trust a new StartUp with my money. Other reason: I want to invest in stocks
which N26 is way too small to offer those kind of services in the near future.

So what is N26 good for? Answer: As a day to day account. Maybe even as your
salary account. The pros: Push Notifications, easy transfers (especially to
those who are also at N26).

But move big chunks of your income to a different bank. I trust the german
regulators, but if shit is going down, I don't trust N26 to call me back and
verify transactions etc.

So I would use it as a daily driver, but store your savings somewhere else.

------
Markoff
why not? it's free, i use it as secondary bank account, though i would not
trust them with large amounts of money, but except the trust problem i don't
see any problems and their transparent MasterCard had amazing design for
people in IT

~~~
zabana
Thanks for sharing your experience with me !

